
Which programming languages use indentation? - codelani
http://codelani.com/posts/which-programming-languages-use-indentation.html
======
masonic
It's odd to omit COBOL as an indented language. It is traditionally not only
indented, but fixed-position indented.

~~~
codelani
That's a good point. The columns indeed are meaningful. But AFAIK (and after
running a few simple scripts), it seems the indentation doesn't matter so much
when you are in the program area. I just ran an "Until" statement and altered
the indentation without changing the result. Perhaps this is just because I am
tryin a newer version of COBOL ([https://tio.run/#cobol-
gnu](https://tio.run/#cobol-gnu))?

I'll update the post mentioning COBOL (and likely Fortran too), as at least
"column-oriented".

